# Must love FREE : )



## btoon84 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello folks. Newbie here loving your wonderful forum. I am just now getting into laminating different woods for slingshots but all i have available are here are oaks and birch/pine from my local hardware or lowes/HD. I would like to experiment with some different kinds of wood if possible. I use the wood to make slingshots at the moment. I laminate other wood on the handle for a "palmswell" effect. These pieces of wood need not be very big at all. These pics give you an idea of what i'm doing.

















If anyone had a particularly good collection of small scrap pieces of wood that they didn't know what to do with I'd gladly find it a wonderful home. Shipping paid within reason and perhaps a handmade slingshot if we can coordinate something : )
I know how hard it can be to get rid of those scraps too : ) you never know when you may need that little piece of wood!!!!! : )

Thanks to anyone who is able to help. 
Brandon B
Orlando FL


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

You may not get many hits for free scraps, as many folks here use about every centimeter of wood  If you don't get any bites, I have a few recommendations that might help you out.

1. Rockler sells sampler boxes of hardwoods and exotics. Basically a collection of cutoffs they throw in a box and sell. Many small pieces but usuable for projects such as yours.

2. Wood flooring places will often provide samples of their flooring to potential customers. Check and see if they have any open, partial boxes of flooring. They might let go of some pieces for free or at a small price. This would get you some exotics.

3. Cabinet shops and lumber mills often have "shorts." These are cutoffs from larger projects that they cannot put to immediate use and can often be purchased at a discount over the usual per board foot cost.

Hope this helps,

David


----------



## btoon84 (Feb 3, 2012)

David those are all great ideas. Thank you for taking the time to post. I will def try those. I figured many people are in that category of folks who save/use every last scrap. I am guilty myself, But ya never know  I have a couple flooring places to check nearby…


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Heya Brandon,
I'm in Orlando (Apopka) myself while I do cherish my scrap bin, Woodcraft in Casselberry (http://www.woodcraft.com/stores/store.aspx?id=314) has a 4$ a pound and a 2$ a pound scrap bin I always dig through whenever I'm there. You can find some really cool exotic woods in there. I think they just recently had a bandsaw/resawing class because there were a lot of thin pieces in the bin when I looked on friday which would be great for laminating together.

They also sell wood and can mill it for you if you don't have a jointer/planer. They also have a wide selection of pre-milled woods, and everything will be cheaper than what you get at your local Lowes/HD.

I've had a lot of good experiences with the staff there, very helpful and knowledgeable.

Also the central florida's woodworkers guild is meeting there this Thursday evening. 
http://www.cfwg.org/

It's a great group of guys and I've learned a lot from them over the past year. I highly recommend stopping by this thursday and checking us out.

-jeremy


----------



## btoon84 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeremy thanks! I had no idea such a store existed  about an hour away but its worth it.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

If there is any sort of woodworking school in your area, anyone teaching classes, you can ask them. I used to get awesome scraps that way.

Hey, what sort of rubber do you use for those slingshots? What kind of pad/ pouch holds the ammo?


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a glut of black walnut short branch sections that I turn or slice down to thin boards. PM me and let's see what we can come up with.
MIKE


----------



## btoon84 (Feb 3, 2012)

Dan, no woodworkin schools that i know of nearby. For the slingshot rubber I use #1842 chinese tubes, gold THERABAND flatbands (strong resistance bands for PT), and Very nice .50mil spec latex from a guy in Texas, that has a super fast shot with very little resistance of pull. The pouch is usually made from bonded leather, a soft leather and then a grippy leather bound/glued together somehow, (i don't know how they do it) also there are guys using Kangaroo leather for pouches and I hear those are very nice. Some guys weave pouches out of hemp or cotton. There are so many possibilities. No right way.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool sling shot. welcome to Ljs.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a strong looking slingshot. Welcome to lumberjocks.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

So i'm late to the party, but check out flooring websites for FREE hardwood flooring samples shipped right to your door for FREE. They let you choose up to 5 usually, some only 2 or 3. But just spend 20 mins on google, and you'll be perusing through domestic and exotic hardwoods which they will send you for free.

My latest haul: 5 pcs 4"x5" Acacia, 5 pcs 3"x4" red maple, 2 pcs 4" x 7" Ipe, 1 pc 4" x 7" Tigerwood, 2 pcs 5" x 7" black walnut (oh yeah), and 2 pieces 3" x 4" hickory. ALL ABSOLUTELY FREE, including shipping.

Did I mention its FREE?

Simply rip the tongue/groove off on the table saw or plane it down by hand. I also take off the finish on the table saw, just cut about 1 mm off the top and you're looking at some gorgeous grain.

ifloor, builddirect, hgtv (Shaw flooring), Anderson flooring and many more (those are what come to mind).

Free…


----------

